# I love this dog



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a bit of a senior brag - mostly because I love this dog so much it hurts and I know our time together will be coming to an end too soon.
She has no health issues at the moment, but even so, we all know how quickly we can lose them.

This is *Phyre vom Patiala* "Emmy"
12 years, 10 months old
Emmy has her CKC OTCh (and the US equivalent UD), She is IPO 3, KKl for life
She has a CKC TD, scent detection SD-A(SP), AKC Rally Excellent and a bunch of other titles.

Emmy has whelped 19 puppies for me and I am now training her grand-daughter.
Emmy will soon be a great-grandmother!

A friend took these photos on the weekend - they make me smile.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't see where you said how old she is but she's beautiful


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I don't see where you said how old she is but she's beautiful


thank you!
She is 12 years, 10 months old (oops! I will edit the original post)


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> This is a bit of a senior brag - mostly because I love this dog so much it hurts and I know our time together will be coming to an end too soon.
> She has no health issues at the moment, but even so, we all know how quickly we can lose them.
> 
> This is *Phyre vom Patiala* "Emmy"
> ...


Seems like a wonderfully well rounded dog, glad she ended up in your hands!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I always enjoy seeing pics and updates of her! She is so beautiful. I love seeing seniors doing well and enjoying life.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Seeing her makes me smile. My older dog is about 6 weeks younger than yours and still races around like a puppy but a lot slower. Seniors are special. We are very fortunate when our dogs live so long.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Seniors make me smile. It makes you feel like you blinked, doesn't it. Having her great granddaughter, how special.


----------

